
Apple iOS v10.1.1 Device Lock Activation Bypass via Local Buffer Overflow Vuln - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yygvBJBFy4s&feature=youtu.be
======
based2
[https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sicherheitsluecke-
in...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sicherheitsluecke-in-
Aktivierungssperre-fuer-iPad-3549684.html)

